# Revel Propulsion



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Recently I procured a Revel Propulsion mid-drive. The kit, designed and assembled in OR, was executed well and weighed less than eight pounds for the motor/controller, display and mounting hardware. This replaced my BB and crankset which weigh slightly more than two pounds, so less than six pounds net addition. The battery and cradle, which mount using the water bottle bolts, weigh slightly more than four pounds. The system is rated at 450w, 60 nm torque so slightly less than most OEM's, but was developed for individuals who like to pedal. I'll post a report about the performance when I've evaluated it thoroughly.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Eager to hear more. 
Photos of install?

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Frame isn't here yet, but I'll photograph the components in the next few days. Bike should be completed in a couple of weeks. Decided to use a Kona Honzo frame since it's always been a blast to ride.


----------



## Gutch (Dec 17, 2010)

Sounds good, and welcome back my friend.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

I will be reading. Is it new? Any reliability reports? Thanks.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Development and first run completed recently. Hopefully if there are problems they'll be detected since I'll test the kit exhaustively.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

I am interested so I goggled Revel Propulsion to learn more about the product.
I did not see a price or what the tooth count options are for the chain ring to the cluster and the chain ring to the motor on the bottom bracket.
It appears the motor is mounted more forward than a Bafang ,therefore not hanging down so low.
Others have tried this concept, so I am curious how they have improved on the design.
One company marketed a similar design with a back pack battery and quick motor removal to shuttle up and ride down legally to meet trail requirements.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

highroad 2 said:


> I am interested so I goggled Revel Propulsion to learn more about the product.
> I did not see a price or what the tooth count options are for the chain ring to the cluster and the chain ring to the motor on the bottom bracket.
> It appears the motor is mounted more forward than a Bafang ,therefore not hanging down so low.
> Others have tried this concept, so I am curious how they have improved on the design.
> One company marketed a similar design with a back pack battery and quick motor removal to shuttle up and ride down legally to meet trail requirements.


The price is on the website (look under "shop", $1225 for the kit including battery AIR). The "drive" chainring is a Raceface 32T narrow/wide; I imagine since it's a "normal" four-bolt, other sizes are possible). The reduction ratio is 66:? since the other gear is behind a cover that won't be removed unless necessary.


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

fos'l said:


> The price is on the website (look under "shop", $1225 for the kit including battery AIR). The "drive" chainring is a Raceface 32T narrow/wide; I imagine since it's a "normal" four-bolt, other sizes are possible). The reduction ratio is 66:? since the other gear is behind a cover that won't be removed unless necessary.


So is a 28 an option?
Using the 32 when we consider the reduction ratio is it similar to having a 38? Or how many teeth?


----------



## revel.bike (Oct 6, 2018)

33red said:


> So is a 28 an option?
> Using the 32 when we consider the reduction ratio is it similar to having a 38? Or how many teeth?


The freewheel has a 104mm BCD, so 30T is the smallest. I've seen some adapters to go to smaller rings here: https://usamadeco.com . They move the chainline inboard by 5mm, but there are 2mm spacers that can be removed on our assembly to make it 3mm. So, it might fit depending on your frame clearance.

The final motor gear reduction stage is 18:66. It is optimized for a medium cadence. The front motor sprocket is a stock part available from various suppliers of #25 sprockets, so other sizes are available for those that are mechanically savvy enough to mess with the chain length and idler tension.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

I emailed Revel Propulsion regarding if demo mountain bike rides are an option.
All I want to know is how it pedals especially on steep climbs in comparison to my Haibike with a Bosch CX.
They have not responded.
I will be in their backyard tomorrow afternoon so I hope they see this post and respond.
I am tempted to buy a Wire Peak just because Fezarri answers their phone and emails.
I wish all companies would communicate as well.
They do not have a phone number that I know of and maybe they did not get my email.
Highroad 2


----------



## 33red (Jan 5, 2016)

highroad 2 said:


> I emailed Revel Propulsion regarding if demo mountain bike rides are an option.
> All I want to know is how it pedals especially on steep climbs in comparison to my Haibike with a Bosch CX.
> They have not responded.
> I will be in their backyard tomorrow afternoon so I hope they see this post and respond.
> ...


Basicaly some can restart going up hill, some need to point down. 
Please let us known.


----------



## revel.bike (Oct 6, 2018)

highroad 2 said:


> I emailed Revel Propulsion regarding if demo mountain bike rides are an option.
> All I want to know is how it pedals especially on steep climbs in comparison to my Haibike with a Bosch CX.
> They have not responded.
> I will be in their backyard tomorrow afternoon so I hope they see this post and respond.
> ...


Are you Herman? It looks like there was a typo on your email address when you typed it into the website contact form, I didn't notice until you posted this. I blindly replied to [email protected] .. but it didn't bounce, strangely. Anyways, yes, tomorrow afternoon works. [email protected]


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Revel has been very responsive to my emails. I'm just starting the build, and will compare my Revel kit to both a BBS02-equipped system and a Haibike XDURO with a Yamaha motor.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Completed the install on a Kona Honzo today. The bike plus Revel system weighed 35.9 pounds (31.7 for the bike plus motor and 4.2 for the battery), and rode really well with so much of the weight "low-center". Power by seat of the pants measurement seemed akin to a Yamaha-equipped Haibike, and the motor tucks in nicely on this frame. Pictures in a couple of days.


----------



## jbsocal (Feb 12, 2011)

Will this kit fit on a medium Trek Full Stache?

I think the bottom bracket is PF92, not PF100.

I assume drilling a hole in the frame will void the Trek warranty...


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

fos'l said:


> Completed the install on a Kona Honzo today. The bike plus Revel system weighed 35.9 pounds (31.7 for the bike plus motor and 4.2 for the battery), and rode really well with so much of the weight "low-center". Power by seat of the pants measurement seemed akin to a Yamaha-equipped Haibike, and the motor tucks in nicely on this frame. Pictures in a couple of days.


You might have tne lightest e- bike yet. You must have began with a very light bicycle.

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## revel.bike (Oct 6, 2018)

Suns_PSD said:


> You might have tne lightest e- bike yet. You must have began with a very light bicycle.


The kit adds 9-10 lbs with battery, so he must have started with a 26-27lb bike.


----------



## revel.bike (Oct 6, 2018)

jbsocal said:


> Will this kit fit on a medium Trek Full Stache?
> I think the bottom bracket is PF92, not PF100.
> I assume drilling a hole in the frame will void the Trek warranty...


I usually recommend only installing on bikes with 68 or 73mm bb shells (or 100mm if its a fat bike)... but if you don't mind a wider Q-factor, you could install our fatbike kit with PF-to-threaded BB inserts. Q factor is about 32mm wider than normal.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

If you have been waiting for a light weight, quiet, great performing, ~70 NM assist, D.I.Y. , minimal sized display/control, with a torque sensing bottom bracket at a reasonable cost, your wait is over.
I visited Paul at Revel yesterday to demo their class 1 mid drive assist.
Also to determine if I can fit the motor between the down and seat tube of a Santa Cruz Hightower, since the frame design would place the motor too low for my log and rock traversing riding.
I had a great experience meeting with Paul the owner and demo'ing his mid drive.
My impression of the Revel mid drive after a short ride is almost too good to be true.
My first concern was how quiet this system would be with the additional chain.
My impression was that it was quieter than my Bosch CX with 2000 miles on it.
The left hand display and control is very small, maybe too small to operate with gloves on.
It has 5 assist levels and level 5 seemed very similar to my Bosch CX.
I did not notice any power "run on" when you stop pedaling or "jerkiness" when you start to pedal.
From my limited experience with mid drives, this bike pedaled very natural.
My plan is to carry the battery in a back pack since in my application there is no other esthetic place to mount it.
At 4.2 pounds that should not be a deal breaker.
Their battery quick disconnect system to where a water bottle cage goes looks and functions great.
as mentioned in a previous post, a small hole needs to be drilled for the torque sensing wire.
It comes with a 380 wh battery so I would expect it to get 75% of the range of my current Bosch 500 wh battery assuming the Revel has the same efficiency.
I look forward to fos'l continuing ride reports and photos.
Highroad 2


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Suns_PSD said:


> You might have tne lightest e- bike yet. You must have began with a very light bicycle.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


Thanks, but no way. The frame is six+ pounds. Would have been sub-33 with my Niner One9.


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

Hope this works.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

I ordered a Revel mid drive today for my 2018 Hightower which has not seen much time on the dirt because I like riding the Haibike so much more.
I am looking forward to riding a much lighter, more modern geometry assisted bike. 
I need longer than stock side plates for my application , so it will take extra time to get those machined.
Highroad 2


----------



## fos'l (May 27, 2009)

I agree HR 2; rode again today with specific emphasis on how the power was delivered. Answer; it was so smooth that it seemed like I was responsible. Better picture.


----------



## n8ofire (Jan 14, 2004)

highroad 2 said:


> I ordered a Revel mid drive today for my 2018 Hightower which has not seen much time on the dirt because I like riding the Haibike so much more.
> I am looking forward to riding a much lighter, more modern geometry assisted bike.
> I need longer than stock side plates for my application , so it will take extra time to get those machined.
> Highroad 2


So, did you manage to fit the motor above the downtube? I was wondering if I could do the same with a stumpjumper. It has a similar horizontal downtube at the bb. Also, does the battery not fit above the motor? No way I want a battery in a backpack for long rides


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

It will be a few weeks before Revel can CNC the custom length mounting plates I requested for my Hightower to get the motor out of harms way.
If you place the motor between the seat and down tube there will most likely not be any room inside the triangle for the battery.
That’s why I am considering carrying it in a backpack.
Placing the battery on top of the top tube or the bottom of the diagonal tube is an option, but not very aesthetic IMO.
DIY middrives will never be as esthetic as many of the new factory bikes where the motor and battery are blended into the bike.
I will let this thread know what things look like when kit is delivered.
Highroad


----------



## n8ofire (Jan 14, 2004)

I was wondering how you were going to get that motor to fit in there! That is awesome that Paul is willing to Fab longer plates for you. How much does that add to the bill? I am certain that I have found my motor in the revel, and have been thinking about a stumpjumper variant to mount it to. I was going to buy the motor first, but it's looking like maybe the bike should come first? Are you planning to drop a hole in your bottom of thebb Shell and wrap the wires around, or is there another solution for that?


----------



## n8ofire (Jan 14, 2004)

Also, I am wondering why Paul opted for a36v system over something like 48/52? Is it a legal thing?


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

N8
If I understand you correctly; yes a small hole needs to be drilled in the bottom bracket for the torque sensor wires to exit.
I have only ridden one other DIY mid drive and I feel the torque sensor sets the Revel above other non torque sensor kits in terms of natural pedaling feel.
Revel is charging me $50 USD for longer plates.
I will try the longer plates in both positions; inside the triangle and under the the down tube as the kit was designed.
If the plates are long enough the motor will be positioned out of harms by moving forward and up.
I feel it would appear better under and that would allow the battery to be placed in the triangle.


----------



## highroad 2 (Jan 24, 2017)

Maybe Paul will explain why he chose the battery voltage he did.

What I do know is that the current Revel battery appears to be much smaller and lighter than the 500ah that my BoschCX assisted Haibike has.

My interest in the Revel is that I have a $5000 bike that deserves to be ridden more often, that should weigh 40 pounds assisted instead of Haibike’s 52.
Plus the Santa Cruz is a more quality bike.


----------



## Suns_PSD (Dec 13, 2013)

Good stuff. 

Sent from my SM-G892A using Tapatalk


----------



## revel.bike (Oct 6, 2018)

n8ofire said:


> Also, I am wondering why Paul opted for a36v system over something like 48/52? Is it a legal thing?


Hi n8ofire,
The advantages of higher voltage really only apply on high power systems (over 750W). The peak current is very low, even at 36V. I wouldn't have really been able to reduce the size of wire that much with higher voltage/lower current. 36V is the standard for most commercial ebikes. The DIY crowd seems to gravitate towards higher voltage if they are building high power bikes. 
-Paul


----------



## n8ofire (Jan 14, 2004)

Thanks for the reply. I noticed on your website the mid drives are on"sale" although not cheaper than before if I recall correctly. Does that mean that prices will rise soon? If so, when? Thanks

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using ****************android_app_mtbr


----------



## revel.bike (Oct 6, 2018)

n8ofire said:


> I noticed on your website the mid drives are on"sale" although not cheaper than before if I recall correctly. Does that mean that prices will rise soon? If so, when? Thanks


The "sale price" is really just the price for the first production batch which is nearly sold out. After the last unit from this batch sells, the price will increase.


----------

